# Osteochondral Lesion



## jbaird (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a code for osteochondral lesion?  This is for a knee MRI.  "Osteochondral lesion seen along the anterior margin medial femoral condyle."


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Jan 26, 2009)

I always code them as 733.90.  Hope that helps.


----------



## prabha (Jan 29, 2009)

Osteochondral lesion will direct you to bone lesion,which is 733.90.


----------

